# Your 2013 goals?



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Well providing the world doesn't end on Friday  What are you 2013 goals?

Mine:

Dead Lift: 240

Squat: 200

Bench: 140

Standing OHP: 100


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

squat 300+

deadlift 300+

ohp (log/axle) 150+

and to not bench at all .


----------



## Winter (Dec 18, 2012)

My goals:

2013: 1st at Powerlifting National Championship

2013: 1st at Grip National Championship

2013: 4th at World Strongest Hands

1st December 2013: -67 kg and/or 20% BF

June 2013: 150kg Deadlift, 62,5 Bench Press, 120kg Squat, 50kg Military Press


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Bench 160kg +

Squat 180kg +

Deadlift 240kg +

Ohp 100kg +

Bw 16stone

Bf -15%


----------



## Covallstar (Dec 16, 2012)

2013s goal = get as big and ripped as humanely possible in 1 year


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

To have visible abs for the first time in my life!


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

ewen said:


> squat 300+
> 
> deadlift 300+
> 
> ...


I can only dream of those lifts... 150kg + OHP fvck me that's some lift!  Good luck buddy!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ShaunH101 said:


> I can only dream of those lifts... 150kg + OHP fvck me that's some lift!  Good luck buddy!


tbf its not that big of an increase to where im at so im being modest with the numbers , ohp i narrowly missed 135 on an axle in easter and my shoulder power is much better now so that one might be my first goal completed .


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

To get to 15+ stone with low bodyfat...not to bothered about lifts as long as progress is being made I'm happy!


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

just to do the best i can and and some muscle and not fat.


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

Squat 250+

Bench 180+

Ohp 140+

Aiming for more than 1 rep though


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

I dont set weight goals but my goal is for 2013:

19 inch arms at a 12-14% bodyfat natty(at 18.5 atmo). And an improvement in my chest area as my arms dominate my physique.

Something close to this natty guy:


----------



## BigFelch (Jul 12, 2012)

Bench 120kg - 3 Reps or more

Squat 180kg - 3 Reps or more

Deadlift 200kg + - 3 Reps or more

Overhead press 85kg - 3 Reps or more


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

ewen said:


> tbf its not that big of an increase to where im at so im being modest with the numbers , ohp i narrowly missed 135 on an axle in easter and my shoulder power is much better now so that one might be my first goal completed .


Awesome mate! I must say, I'm loving strength training at the moment!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

bw 20 stone

deadlift 330kg

squat 280kg

bench 200kg

axle clean and press 140kg


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Too get in shape like zyzz


----------



## Hooded (Dec 16, 2012)

250 kg deadlift

200kg squat

140kg bench

100kg OHP

Also to complete my first cut without losing the muscle I have built


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Squat - 350kg

Bench - Don't care

Deadlift - 380kg Pl Style, 400kg Strongman style

18inch Deadlift/Silver Dollar - 460kgs

Log C & P - 180kg

Olympic Squat - 300kgs

Front squat - 260+ kgs

Strict Overhead Press - 150kgs

This will be accompanied by a bodyweight increase from currently 134kgs to around 150-155kgs


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

To train for the WBFF fitness show in 2014


----------



## Blakard (Dec 13, 2012)

Bench 180+ - 4+ reps

Squat 260+ - 4+ reps

Leg Press 465+ - 4+ reps

To reduce BF from 17-21% to 10-12%

To be near on 15st BW

To actually be physically fit & able to do a high level of both endurance and stamina cardio activities.


----------



## AlanBud123 (Mar 27, 2009)

To see noticeable changes in my body shape, particularly in my quads and delts.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Dead Lift: 130kg (currently at 90kg)

Squat: 100kg (currently at 60kg due to form)

Bench: 55kg (currently at 37.5kg)

Standing OHP: 45kg (currently at 20kg)

Compete - WSA through the year so likely 4-5 comps

Weight - 75kg (currently 82kg)


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

I'm aiming for by dec 31st 2013

Squat 380kg

Bench 270kg

deadlift 330kg

All equipped single ply at 105kg


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

Squat 195kgx5>225kgx5

OHP 77.5kg> 97.5kg

Deadlift 180kgx5>220kgx5


----------



## Hooded (Dec 16, 2012)

Update there is only one power rack in my local gym and for the last week I have had to wait for this guy to finish doing his curls and push ups in it... Come on bro really I've heard people joke about this but seeing it for real?

My new goal for 2013 is to happy slap that guy if he carrys on.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

To become a Para


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2012)

I hit what I wanted lift wise in 2012.

Want to cut for the first time in 13.

Currently 92.4kg @ around 16/17% bf.

Would love to be around 87/88kg @ around 12% for around June.

Hard work and dnp here I come lol.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Spawn of Haney said:


> I hit what I wanted lift wise in 2012.
> 
> Want to cut for the first time in 13.
> 
> ...


For the above drop In BF DNP is really really not needed mate!!! Ive done 95kg chub to 90kg 10-11% in 2 months with test tren and t3.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> For the above drop In BF DNP is really really not needed mate!!! Ive done 95kg chub to 90kg 10-11% in 2 months with test tren and t3.


Will be using Bsi TTME and t3 during.

Going to get some D-hacks dnp anyway an see where I am 4 weeks from the end.

I hope its not needed as training and diet will be nailed on.


----------



## SteffH (Dec 2, 2012)

Turn into q animal like machine and go wild


----------



## Dillon90 (Jan 9, 2013)

My Goals for 2013 are:

Deadlift - 280-300kg

Squat - 250kg

bench - 200kg

overhead - 160kg

( all raw if at all possible)

Win the UK juniors Strongest man

Compete in my first powerlifting comp.


----------



## Winter (Dec 18, 2012)

Winter said:


> My goals:
> 
> 2013: 1st at Powerlifting National Championship *COMPLETE*
> 
> ...


----------

